

Business is about Teamwork - JustPlaneHistry
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2014/10/18/business-success-all-about-teamwork.html

======
JustPlaneHistry
A good story or good content is what is most important, not how many upvotes
one gets.

~~~
hhandoko
Perhaps you did not detect the sarcasm?

As much as I would like to see more post coming from Indonesia (disclaimer: I
am Indonesian), the article feels hollow.

------
sillysaurus3
Four upvotes in four minutes, huh? Must be a pretty good post.

